# Ποιος Έλληνας συγγραφέας έχει γράψει πάνω από 4.000.000 βιβλία;



## Zazula (Mar 16, 2012)

Διάβαζα το βιογραφικό και δεν πίστευα στα μάτια μου: http://www.amazon.com/Gregory-Zorzos/e/B002HMFJHS.
Έχει π.χ. βγάλει με το δικό του όνομα ολόκληρη την Ανέμη!
Καμιά κατοσταριά τα 'χει περάσει ακόμη και στη Βιβλιονέτ: http://www.biblionet.gr/main.asp?Po...+Ι.&person_ID=16705&sortorder=-1&Pagesize=100.
Περί του καθ' ου μια συζήτηση εδώ: http://www.ecauldron.net/forum/index.php?topic=11526.0.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 16, 2012)

Κάτι δεν πάει καλά με τον τίτλο. Πώς είναι δυνατόν κάποιος να έχει συγγράψει 4,000,000 βιβλία; Ακόμη κι αν έγραφε για 80 συναπτά έτη, με τον ίδιο ακριβώς ρυθμό, θα έπρεπε να παράγει 50,000 βιβλία τον χρόνο ή 137 βιβλία την μέρα.

Κομματάκι δύσκολο.


----------



## sarant (Mar 16, 2012)

Ο αριθμός αφορά το σύνολο των δημοσιευμάτων του, τουλάχιστο στο βιογραφικό της άμαζον. Βαρδάτε μην έρθει να απαντήσει ο ίδιος.


----------



## nickel (Mar 16, 2012)

Από τη συζήτηση που αναφέρει ο Zaz:

[...] The introduction informs us that “The author has wrote more than 500 books, board games, DVDs and cdroms about ancient and modern history in the fields of economics, technical, board games, martial arts, software, love affairs, feasibilities studies, research, case studies etc. [...]”

This was when the book was published back in February 2009. As of right now, his Amazon.com author page informs us that “[...] The author has wrote [sic] more than 1.300 books, 350 board games, 650 DVDs and 280 cdroms/DVDroms [...]

Βλέπουμε ότι κάτι αυξάνεται με εκθετικό ρυθμό.

Βέβαια, με την υπόθεση των ηλεβιβλίων και των αυτοεκδόσεων, δεν μπαίνει πια μόνο θέμα κύρους του Amazon, αλλά και των στατιστικών δεδομένων. Ίσως οι αυτοεκδόσεις ηλεβιβλίων θα πρέπει να έχουν κάποιον ειδικό χώρο (κοντά στο Recycle Bin, κατά προτίμηση).

Ο συγκεκριμένος κύριος έχει και χαρτόδετα βιβλία, που έχει εκδώσει η CreateSpace (την οποία θα πρέπει να επισκεφτείτε για να καταλάβετε).


----------



## Palavra (Mar 16, 2012)

Οι τίτλοι του πάντως φαίνονται από ενδιαφέροντες ως σπαζοκεφαλιές:
Learning Ancient Greek Linear B Multipl*y* choices


----------



## nickel (Mar 16, 2012)

Λίγοι όμως θα ξεπεράσουν την ποιητικότητα τού:
Poetry about fucking Bb Archimedean solid Snub dodecahedron: Chakra energy Transpersonal Disyllable Iamb [Paperback]
http://www.amazon.com/Poetry-about-fucking-Archimedean-dodecahedron/dp/1463604033/


----------



## Earion (Mar 16, 2012)

Αν τα κουιζάκια και οι κατάλογοι των Ρωμαίων αυτοκρατόρων μπορούν να ονομαστούν βιβλία, ο κατασκευαστής τους μπορεί να περάσει στη χορεία των πιο παραγωγικών συγγραφέων. Εμείς οι υπόλοιποι κουνάμε το κεφάλι και θυμόμαστε τα λόγια ενός ποιητή: «Τέτοια ποιήματα σου φτιάχνουμε εκατό την ώρα».

Θέλω όμως κάτι να ρωτήσω στα σοβαρά. Ο συγγραφέας όπως φαίνεται κατασκευάζει επιτραπέζια παιχνίδια και τα ονομάζει «αθύρματα». Μεταφράζει έπειτα τη λέξη στα αγγλικά ως *boardgames*. Σφάλμα, καθότι τα boardgames είναι επιτραπέζια παιχνίδια (των δύο διαστάσεων) και όχι «αθύρματα». Η λέξη «άθυρμα» μεταφράζεται *plaything*, *toy* (_Liddell-Scott_), δηλαδή τρισδιάστατο αντικείμενο.

Πώς όμως θα μεταφράζαμε τη λέξη *toy* σε σημερινά ελληνικά, αν δεν θέλουμε να πούμε «άθυρμα»; (Δεδομένου ότι είναι κάπως αταίριαστο να ονομάσουμε το αεροπλανάκι ενός νηπίου «άθυρμα»).


----------



## nickel (Mar 16, 2012)

> Πώς όμως θα μεταφράζαμε τη λέξη toy σε σημερινά ελληνικά, αν δεν θέλουμε να πούμε «άθυρμα»; (Δεδομένου ότι είναι κάπως αταίριαστο να ονομάσουμε το αεροπλανάκι ενός νηπίου «άθυρμα»).



Παραδοσιακά, όπως ξέρεις, λέμε _παιχνίδια_ _και_ τα αντικείμενα παιχνιδιού.

Ανήκουν στις περιπτώσεις που ανέφερα πριν από λίγο. Διακρίνουμε το παιχνίδι-αντικείμενο από την ατομική ή ομαδική απασχόληση μέσα από τα συμφραζόμενα.


----------



## Earion (Mar 16, 2012)

Κρίμα. Γιατί περίμενα (και συγγνώμη που δεν το διατύπωσα ρητά) μονοσήμαντη αντιστοιχία. Ήθελα μετά τα ζεύγη: sports = αθλήματα και games = παιχνίδια να συμπληρώσω το τρίτο: toys = ;


----------



## SBE (Mar 17, 2012)

Για όσους απορούν πώς τα γράφει τα βιβλία, υπάρχει αυτό το άρθρο και πιο πολλά εδώ.


----------



## panadeli (Mar 17, 2012)

nickel said:


> Λίγοι όμως θα ξεπεράσουν την ποιητικότητα τού:
> Poetry about fucking Bb Archimedean solid Snub dodecahedron: Chakra energy Transpersonal Disyllable Iamb [Paperback]
> http://www.amazon.com/Poetry-about-fucking-Archimedean-dodecahedron/dp/1463604033/



Music by Gregory Zorzos. This music have been created with the inner analysis of Pythagorean Logodynamics etc in ancient Greek philosophy. Poems by George Gordon, Lord Byron, Christopher Marlowe, Christina Rossetti, Edna St. Vincent Millay, Emily Dickinson, Walter Savage Landor, Percy Bysshe Shelley, Omar Khayyam, Emily Dickinson, Percy Bysshe Shelley, William Blake, Ben Jonson, Emily Dickinson, Omar Khayyam, Robert Frost, Edgar Allen Poe, Edna St. Vincent Millay, Carl Sandburg, Omar Khayyam, Leigh Hunt, Edmund Spenser, Robert Burns, George Gordon, Lord Byron, Michael Drayton, Robert Frost, Percy Bysshe Shelley, Edgar Allen Poe, Emily Dickinson, Edgar Allen Poe, Robert Herrick, Elizabeth Barrett Browning, Robert Browning, William Butler Yeats, Edna St. Vincent Millay, Emily Dickinson, Philip Sidney, Emily Dickinson.


Από τις μέσα σελίδες:
Poem2:
I like your style, I like your class
But most of all I like your ass

Δεν είμαι και τόσο σίγουρος, αλλά νόμιζω ότι είναι της Έμιλι Ντίκινσον.
Εξάλλου, την αναφέρει 6 φορές στο book description.

Μήπως ο τύπος έχει βαλθεί συνειδητά να ξεφτιλίσει την άμαζον; Ή είναι απλά μια απάτη για να βγάλει λεφτά;


----------



## nickel (Mar 17, 2012)

Ή μήπως η Amazon βάζει τα χεράκια της και βγάζει τα ματάκια της; Για την ακρίβεια, τα ματάκια κάποιων πελατών της.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/seller-acc...e=UTF8&ld=AZFooterSelfPublish&topic=200260520


----------



## Zazula (Mar 19, 2012)

Γαλλικός εκδοτικός οίκος έχει ~17.000 τίτλους με υλικό αποκλειστικά βικιπαιδικό: http://www.amazon.fr/s/ref=nb_sb_ss_i_0_11?__mk_fr_FR=%C5M%C5Z%D5%D1&url=search-alias%3Dstripbooks&field-keywords=alphascript+publishing&sprefix=alphascript%2Cstripbooks%2C458


----------



## nickel (Dec 27, 2013)

Κοιτάζοντας στα γκουγκλοβιβλία, διαπιστώνω ότι τα γκουγκλοβιβλία φιλοξενούν πλέον και έργα του Γρηγόρη Ζώρζου (του κυρίου που έχει γεμίσει το Amazon με τουλάχιστον 5.000 πονήματά του —πού σε πονεί και πού σε σφάζει, αναγνώστη— και τώρα άρχισε να νερώνει μαγαρίζει και τα ευρήματα των γκουγκλοβιβλίων. Δεν μας σώζει τίποτα από τους αδίστακτους.


----------

